# Supercast for Windows Mobile v1.4.5 Now Available - Must Update!



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

DIRECTV has released Verison 1.4.5. It is a REQUIRED upgrade, the older versions will not run.

Fixes:

-This version addresses the difficulties for some to access the live video streams.

Notes:

-Highlights are only available till Sunday Night
-You can not access any of the Thursday, Sunday Night, Monday Night games
-Highlights will not be available for games that are not part of Sunday Ticket.

The new version can be downloaded from this link: http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/mobile/supercast/


----------



## mfeinstein (Sep 1, 2007)

Downloaded and installed fine, but once again I had to use the link here to install the application only on my Samsung Blackjack II. This link should be available on the main download site so I don't have to keep digging it up again (and other Blackjack II users can install it the first time).


----------



## Stryker412 (Jan 22, 2009)

Man, they still haven't fixed the scrolling. Is there anyone to talk to over D* about that?


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Stryker412 said:


> Man, they still haven't fixed the scrolling. Is there anyone to talk to over D* about that?


Where exactly are you having this issue?


----------



## Stryker412 (Jan 22, 2009)

The main list of games. If I scroll it's not smooth scrolling like all the normal touchscreen apps. I'll see if somehow I can make a video of it, but don't really have a camera.

Here is a video:


----------



## dwcolvin (Oct 4, 2007)

Stryker412 said:


> Man, they still haven't fixed the scrolling. Is there anyone to talk to over D* about that?


Scrolling works OK on a non-touchscreen WM6.1 (with a stylus or navigation button).

The good news is, it actually receives the live feeds this week, and the image isn't distorted. The bad news is, it's 4:3 in a 16:9 'frame' (i.e., it's "pillarboxed"), so the image is smaller than it needs to be. For RZC, it's letterboxed AND pillarboxed (because RZC SD is letterboxed RZC HD), so image is REALLY small.


----------

